# Attention ecperienced DVC'ers - booking question



## luv2vacation (Jul 12, 2008)

I just got off phone with MS.  Hubby and I wanted to book a studio for MLK weekend at either BWV or BCV.  He _really_ wants to be able to walk to Epcot.  Problem is they only have studio available at either for Th, F, & Sa.  Our option for Su is to switch to a 1 BR.  It is the same deal at BOTH BWV & BCV.

My question is for anybody who has changed rooms during their Disney vacation - how much of a hassle was it?  Will they keep your refrigerated stuff in a fridge for you?  Will they move the (packed and stored w/them) stuff into your new room if you're at the parks?

If I did this, which do you think would be a better place to stay, BW or BC?  BW standard view studio is NOT available, so points for 3 nights in studio would be the same.  Only difference would be extra 6 points for BC 1 BR as opposed to BW standard on Su. night.

BTW, I tried to get this info from MS and had a very unpleasant rep. I was asking about differences in points, etc. and she kept answering me very shortly, like she was annoyed with me & I was bothering her.  I'll try again today & see if I get someone nicer and more willing to help.  :annoyed:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 12, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I just got off phone with MS.  Hubby and I wanted to book a studio for MLK weekend at either BWV or BCV.  He _really_ wants to be able to walk to Epcot.  Problem is they only have studio available at either for Th, F, & Sa.  Our option for Su is to switch to a 1 BR.  It is the same deal at BOTH BWV & BCV.
> 
> My question is for anybody who has changed rooms during their Disney vacation - how much of a hassle was it?  Will they keep your refrigerated stuff in a fridge for you?  Will they move the (packed and stored w/them) stuff into your new room if you're at the parks?
> 
> ...



You sound like you got the CM I had one time when I wanted to go on a waitlist.  As most of the old hands would say thank her for her time and hang up and call back again. I think some of them call back right there and then.

I know if you have groceries delivered they'll put stuff in the frig until you get there. Don't know about changing rooms though. It's too big of a pain with 2 boys and the repacking. Maybe you could use the waitlist? 

We stayed at BCV last MLK weekend, have a BW view for MLK 2009.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, not even worried about the view, just the accessibility.  Do you think the BC is worth the extra 6 points for the Su. night?  I'm calling back now.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 12, 2008)

> I just got off phone with MS.  Hubby and I wanted to book a studio for MLK weekend at either BWV or BCV.  He _really_ wants to be able to walk to Epcot.  Problem is they only have studio available at either for Th, F, & Sa.  Our option for Su is to switch to a 1 BR.  It is the same deal at BOTH BWV & BCV.



First, try to waitlist a room. This far out there is a good chance it will come thru.



> My question is for anybody who has changed rooms during their Disney vacation - how much of a hassle was it?  Will they keep your refrigerated stuff in a fridge for you?  Will they move the (packed and stored w/them) stuff into your new room if you're at the parks?



Switching resorts and rooms during your stay is painless. Bell services will store your stuff while your other rooms is being readied. They will refrigerate any pershibles too.



> If I did this, which do you think would be a better place to stay, BW or BC?  BW standard view studio is NOT available, so points for 3 nights in studio would be the same.  Only difference would be extra 6 points for BC 1 BR as opposed to BW standard on Su. night.



Choosing a resort is personal opinion. Many love BWV, many love BCV .... personally I Love SSR. Both are great choices, both are a quick walk to Epcot with BCV being slightly closer. Swimming could be hit or miss, depending of the weather. 



> BTW, I tried to get this info from MS and had a very unpleasant rep. I was asking about differences in points, etc. and she kept answering me very shortly, like she was annoyed with me & I was bothering her.  I'll try again today & see if I get someone nicer and more willing to help.



Sorry to hear about the poor MS service. Must have been one of those new hires. I would highly recommend to waitlist the days you want and room size.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 12, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Thanks, not even worried about the view, just the accessibility.  Do you think the BC is worth the extra 6 points for the Su. night?  I'm calling back now.



BCV is closer,  I don't have a firm opinion of BWV yet. 

I'd go with the BCV.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 12, 2008)

BW is a **much** longer walk to Epcot than BC, especially when you consider that many of the BW rooms are down a long hallway from the elevator.  But even aside from that, BC is almost next to the entrance to the International Gateway at Epcot while BW is a bit of a hike.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, thanks everyone for the input.  I got a much more helpful rep this time - pleasantly answered all questions and also made some suggestions.  We ended up booking first 3 nights at BC in a studio and the 4th night in a BW 1 BR (they didn't even have any 1 BR's at BC that 4th night).  She also put us on a waitlist for a studio for the the 4th night for *both* resorts, so hopefully the BC will come through and we will not have to change rooms.  Even if we do, after talking to the MS rep and all of your comments (and the proximity of 1 resort to the other), I am really not that concerned if it doesn't.

Woohoo!!    First reservation at WDW with our points - I'm so excited now!

Ugh, but now I have to start shopping for airfare   - waiting for SW to open their booking window for that time frame.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 13, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Will they move the (packed and stored w/them) stuff into your new room if you're at the parks?


Your packed things will be moved from Bell Services at the first resort to Bell Services at the second resort while you're out.  Once you return from the parks to the second resort and check-in, you may request for Bell Services to deliver your things to your new room.  Your stuff won't be moved into your new room prior to check-in, just waiting for you.

We've switched resorts and/or rooms and it's been worth it to us when it's just adults or during a longer trip.  But we prefer to stay put during shorter trips.  Somehow, knowing we're packing up early in a few days, we don't unwind as well.  It doesn't seem to bother everyone though.  It's nice to be able to see and enjoy different resorts.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you tried booking the Sun night with cash but continuing to WL for the studio at BC on points?  Might be worth it to not have to change rooms.  

Also, if I were you I would drop the BWV studio WL.  It doesn't seem to really help you much and, if you get it, you will be sent back to the end of the line on the WL for the BC studio you really want.  Also, because BWV has more rooms, you have a better chance of getting a WL at BWV than at BC, so this scenario is pretty likely.  Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------

